# Ipc



## RobiHerb (7 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche einen IPC (Industrie PC), der in eine schwere Bergwerksmaschine eingebaut werden soll.

Einige Standard und leider auch Sonderanforderungen sollten erfüllt sein:

Serielle Schnittstelle muss vorhanden sein.
Erweiterter Temperaturbereich -20 bis 50 Grad im Betrieb.
Silicon Disk mit Win XP.
Bei Stromausfall oder Abschalten sollte er automatisch kontrolliert herunterfahren.
Ohne Passwort Abfrage booten und ohne Bedienereingriff automatisch in Applikation starten bei Stromwiederkehr (24 Volt).

Wer liefert so etwas?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

könntest Du die -20° ... 0° über eine Heizung abdecken?

Sonst bleibt nur der MIL-Bereich, z .B. *hier*http://www.comsys.ch/MIL-PC.milpc.0.html://www.comsys.ch/MIL-PC.milpc.0.html, aber nur wenn 
Geld keine Rolex spielt .


----------



## RobiHerb (7 Mai 2009)

*Anwendung*

Das Problem -20 Grad kann eintreten, wenn das System zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr z.B. stillsteht und starker Frost eintritt.

Dann beginnt das Neue Jahr und der Operator startet den Dieselmotor und los gehts. 

Anwendung: Hilfsgerät im Braunkohletagebau, ohne Netzanschluss irgendwo in der "Pampa" und nur "Harte Burschen" ohne Rücksicht auf Elektronik in der Mannschaft. Sowieso sehen sie die ganze Elektronik nur, wenn ein Service Fall eintritt, da will man dann Daten aus der Vergangenheit zur Fehlersuche haben und anzeigen.

Na und wie üblich, Kosten möglichst klein halten.


----------



## peter(R) (7 Mai 2009)

_IPC mit dem Temperaturbereich und "Kosten klein halten"  ist wie neuer Ferrari und darf aber nur 2000 € kosten  _

peter(R)


----------

